# Setup Premier with Tivo Stream?



## Les (Dec 27, 2001)

I have two Premieres in the basement with HDMI going to TV's upstairs. I need a simple solution to access the Tivo video and configuration screens other than leave a TV in the basement for that.

When I use the Tivo app on my Ipad the app settings do not include the Tivo configuration screens. Will a Stream box add that for the Premiere series?

If not what are other options (other than purchase a small TV).

thanks!


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

A mini can't do that and a Mini does not work with two tuner TiVos.

Instead use a cheep modulator connected to the composite video output. The channel 3 or 4 signal can be piped to any TV in the house.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream does not add that. 

The Mini offers access to some of the settings screens, but not all. But as LI-SVT pointed out the Minis only work with 4 tuner boxes, so if your Premiere units are 2 tuner units they wont work.

Since you have HDMI running to the TV up stairs can't you just access the screens from there? Or do you need to do something while someone is actively watching the TiVo upstairs?


----------

